# Is Using Slime in Tubes Worth it or a Waste of Time?



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

I was looking to purchase more tubes and came across a review on Amazon where someone used slime to fill Presta valve tubes. I was wondering whether anyone who has used this product can tell me whether it helps to fix/prevent flats? Here is what I heard but can't confirm whether accurate or not:

1. They mention you have to remove the presta valve core to force the slime into the tube. Is this simple or not to remove and replace the valve?

2. Use 2 ounces for a Road Bike tube.

3. The slime will seal a puncture up to 1/8 inch or multiple punctures.

4. The escaping air from a puncture forces the liquid into the puncture.

5. Do you use the slime prior to getting a flat or after getting a flat? It seems you put it in the tube that is still good.

I use Mr. Toughy tire liners to help prevent a puncture to my tube but wanted to know if using the slime would be worth using or is this some gimmick?

Here is a sample slime product: 

*Slime Flat Tire Eliminator for Tube Type Tires | 217-019 | J&P Cycles*

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

I seem to average about 1000 miles between flats. Adding Slime to my tires doesn't seem worthwhile.


----------



## M Ice (Dec 8, 2011)

To answer your question .....waste of time IMO. Heavy and doesn't play well with CO2.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

You put the slime in the tube before you get the flat. The process of putting the green slime into your tube is messy and time consuming. I once saw a road bike with a blowout that was covered in green slime, not nice. It seems like those Mr. Toughy tire liners are heavy and are slowing you down. It would be a better idea to spend some good cash on a good tire like Armadillo or Maxxis Re-fuse and leave the slime at the store.


----------



## Arcas (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't.

I tried it as well. First of all.. it's a ***** to put in. You have to remove the twisty-top (the one where you unscrew to inflate). That's not a problem. The problem is the core. The core will get pushed into the tube if you're not careful. You can use a clip, etc to hold the core while adding slime. However, the core will also block the slime from going in.

It's very hard to put the slime in (at least in my case). I got some in after a very long time.. but it does add weight and makes it awkward when inflating it.

I would just carry around a Rema patch kit or something.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

They have tubes allready filled with slime. I use them on my mtn bike and commuting bike but I forgo them on the road bike. 
I've read a lot on road tubeless, just havnt gotten around to buying a set. 

Bill


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hooben said:


> You put the slime in the tube before you get the flat. The process of putting the green slime into your tube is messy and time consuming. I once saw a road bike with a blowout that was covered in green slime, not nice. It seems like those Mr. Toughy tire liners are heavy and are slowing you down. It would be a better idea to spend some good cash on a good tire like Armadillo or Maxxis Re-fuse and leave the slime at the store.


This. 

I hate flats. I use a Refuse on the rear. I use a better handling but still somewhat puncture resistant tire on the front (Rubino Pro Slick). 

If you are using one of those tires or a Gatorskin and still getting enough flats to consider a liner and/or slime you are doing something wrong. 

You can get a Refuse for about $25.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Hooben said:


> It seems like those Mr. Toughy tire liners are heavy and are slowing you down.


Thanks for all the replies, glad I asked, I will pass on the slime. 

About the Toughy Tire Liners, without them I was routinely getting flats. With the Tire Liners I average now about 1,000 miles before I get a flat and have gone over 2,000 miles without a flat using the liners. The weight of the liners amounts to nothing, literally just a few ounces.

I see how added weight of the slime and the mess makes it not worth it. 

Lately I seem to be getting flats, but twice because of a torn sidewall on my tire and two days ago I was going down a large hill at speed and hit something, I think a stone, almost lost control, and seconds later my front tire went flat. It is hard to spot a stone at speed.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> This.
> You can get a Refuse for about $25.


I think this is in reference to the best tire I have ever bought. Extremely flat resistant, the 120PSI Maxxis Re-Fuse Tire.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hooben said:


> I think this is in reference to the best tire I have ever bought. Extremely flat resistant, the 120PSI Maxxis Re-Fuse Tire.


I have hit things where I stopped and looked over the tire and could not believe it did not flat. Just wore out my first one. Well did not really wear it out but it had a big chunk missing at one point. Not sure when exactly it happened but I rode home and never noticed it. Replaced it with another one. (However getting them over Pacenti rims is another thread)


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> Replaced it with another one. (However getting them over Pacenti rims is another thread)


Until I found out about a Tire Jack, I went through hell getting tires on my rims. The last few inches seemed impossible. If you haven't heard about this, which I am guessing you haven't, it makes things so much easier when you put tires on rims. I recently figured out how to mount it on my bike and it is always with me.

Kool-Stop Tire Bead Jack With Handle > Accessories > Tools > Tire tools | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sisophous said:


> Until I found out about a Tire Jack, I went through hell getting tires on my rims. The last few inches seemed impossible. If you haven't heard about this, which I am guessing you haven't, it makes things so much easier when you put tires on rims. I recently figured out how to mount it on my bike and it is always with me.
> 
> Kool-Stop Tire Bead Jack With Handle > Accessories > Tools > Tire tools | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


After the last escapade I bought VAR tire levers. They seem just like the Park Tool ones but bigger and sturdier. And they fit in the saddle bag, which was one reason why I went that rout instead of the Kool Stop. How did you mount yours?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sisophous said:


> Until I found out about a Tire Jack, I went through hell getting tires on my rims. The last few inches seemed impossible. If you haven't heard about this, which I am guessing you haven't, it makes things so much easier when you put tires on rims. I recently figured out how to mount it on my bike and it is always with me.
> 
> Kool-Stop Tire Bead Jack With Handle > Accessories > Tools > Tire tools | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop



So the straight part of the Kool-Stop goes on the opposite side rim and the curved part pulls the tire onto the rim while pivoting from the straight part. Is that correct?


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

DocRogers said:


> I seem to average about 1000 miles between flats. Adding Slime to my tires doesn't seem worthwhile.


This. Not to mention the additional rotating mass would slow me down a lot.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Putting slime in a tube is NOT a good idea. The reason is that the slime will not seal well if the tube-tire interface is "moving" (as in slip and sliding). Yes, you can pump your clincher tire to 120 psi and have that "rock hard" feeling, but the tube and tire interface are still sliding about each other.

Slime, however, works VERY well in tubeless tires and in tubular tires (where the tube-tire interface is locked in).

So to answer your question, not it's not worth it to use slime in a regular clincher tire with tube.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

NJBiker72 said:


> And they fit in the saddle bag, which was one reason why I went that rout instead of the Kool Stop. How did you mount yours?


I started to put together how to do it in reply to you and then figured best to just start a new, information thread so if someone does a search on this it will be easier to locate. I'll have it up in a few minutes.


----------



## bevdatcleo (7 mo ago)

DocRogers said:


> I seem to average about 1000 miles between flats. Adding Slime to my tires doesn't seem worthwhile.


First time i used slime i had deep thick thorns all the way around my tire puncturing the tube! Buddy of mine said i got you! He put in the small bottle and even with an absurd amount of punctures it sealed and lasted for months. I could have replaced tube n bald tire but left it to see how long it would last! Almost a year! And not only that i kept picking up thorns.. it would seem to deflate but i kept peddling and it resumed its firm solid state!!


----------



## MDM (Jun 10, 2020)

Slime has been out there for decades, so I don't get the newbie talk about it. I used it for a time and it works. I used it before switching to tubeless on my mountain bike and on my commuter. I'd use it before using one of those tire liners. I've seen tire liners actually cause flats. You can buy tubes with Slime already in it. If you have tubes with removable presta valves, remove the valve core and put it in the tube. No biggie. Do you guys use tubeless with sealant? If you're bitchin about Slime you would hate tubeless.


----------

